# Frage zu neuem switch s3



## ride with style (26. September 2005)

moin,
ich wollte mit freeride und downhill anfangen. so jetzt habe ich von einem (der auch richtig ahnung hat, der aber auch mindesten 35 kilo weniger auf den rippen hat) empfohlen bekommen mir das neue switch s3 zu zulegen. ich wiege knapp 100 kg. meine frage, ich habe jetzt angst wenn ich damit dann irgendwann einen größeren drop mache, dass das teil unter mir zusammenbricht. und so viel geld habe ich dann doch nicht mir ein neues bike zu kaufen. soll ich mir also gleich ein rmx holen oder nen bike vom diesem kalieber oder bin ich mit dem switch gut bedient. dann schreibt mal schön!! danke!


----------



## iNSANE! (26. September 2005)

1) Wieviel Geld hast Du denn tatsächlich? Das S3 ist nicht billig!

2) Dein Einsatzbereich ist als Anfänger natülich schwer genauer zu definieren, aber wenn Du echt nur Downhillen willst und Kanten - klatschen evtl eher nen RMX (wg mehr Hub). Aber gerade das neue SWITCH (das ja wie der RMX Rahmen aus Easton RAD ist) ist sicher auch sehr robust. Werden beide SEHR viel aushalten. Denke dass das SWITCH dem RMX in dieser Sache kaum nachsteht (warum auch?!)
Kaputt kann man darüber hinaus durch entsprechend schlechte Fahrweise usw alles machen.
Das SWITCH ist sicher Uphill freundlicher. Zum REINEN Downhillen ist das RMX sicher EHER geignet (auch wieder wg mehr Hub - nicht wg der Robustheit).

100kg sind darüber hinaus sicher keine Schande für so ein Bike. Die hochbelastenten Teile sind ja am S3 alle sehr robust! Also ist eher die Frage was du tatsächlich machst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride with style (26. September 2005)

hat da noch jemand erfahrung mit dem ding gemacht.


----------



## iNSANE! (26. September 2005)

Hallo?!

Evtl solltest Du auch auf den vorangegangen Post eingehen, weil Dir sonst auch kaum Jemand helfen kann - denn meine Frage nach Deinen Präferenzen steht noch immer offen.

Ansonsten: Wie soll Jemand mit dem 06er S3 Erfahrungen haben? Ausser den Fro's vielleicht...aber das ist was anderes...

Hier hat keiner ein Serien S3

Ich denke von der relevanten Teilen der Ausstattung ist mein Bike recht nah dran:

- Rahmen: Traum Handling; verspielt, einfach super
- Gabel: Rockt wie die Sau
- Dämpfer: DHX 5.0 - was will man mehr?!
- Laufräder: DeeMax; Gut für FR - als reinen DH LRS würd ich was anders nehmen - besonders bei Deinem Gewicht.
- Bremsen: HFX 9 -   

Also, kann ich dir wohl gut zum S3 raten - ist halt ne Zusammenstellung von edlen und sehr guten Teilen!

Denke der Mario siehts ganz ähnlich - und der lässts RICHTIG fliegen...


----------



## ride with style (26. September 2005)

hallo,
ich wollte halt v.a. freeriden. slopestyle. downhilltauglich sollte es auch sein. aber kein hardcore downhill. ist vor allem für bikepark und halt mal nen berg runterzurauschen gedacht. ich will halt rausfinden ob das überhaupt mein ding ist. auch will mal einen berg hochfahren können. ich hatte so ungefähr 4000 eingeplant. wichtig für mich ist halt, dass ich ne 66rc drin hab und nen dhx 5.0. vielleicht, wenn ich noch en bisschen spare noch ne rohloff speedhub dazu (ich weiß, brauch ich eigentlich nicht, aber schön ist es trotzdem).

gruß


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. September 2005)

Mit deinem Setup bist du ja bei mir genau richtig!?
Eins vorweg: Rocky Mountain hat keinerlei Gewichtsbeschränkungen auf all ihre Rahmen im vergleich zu anderen Herstellern!! Das sollte dir schon eine gewisse sicherheit geben! Ich kann nur soviel sagen, dass es nie Probleme bei dem Rahmen geben wird was die Steifigkeit oder die Stabilität angeht. An deiner Stelle würde ich mir eher um die Komponennten, sprich Laufräder, Bremsen, Lenker, usw. einen Kopf machen. Voraussetzung du stellst dir das Bike selber zusammen!? Ansonsten bist du bei dem Switch S3 in der Komplettausstattung schon sehr gut bedient! Komplette Race Face Diabolus Ausstattung, 66 Gabel, DHX 5.0 Dämpfer und stabile Laufräder, sowie eine Astreine Bremsanlage (Hayes HFX-9 mit den großen Scheiben)!! Und mit deinen geplanten 4000,- Euro kommst du ja auch genau hin!?
Esseidenn du rüstest eine Rohloff nach, aber das ist ein anderes Thema..

later,


----------



## Redking (26. September 2005)

Schade, das du auch bis voraussichtlich Dezember,
auf das Switch S3  warten musst!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ride with style (26. September 2005)

@REDKING. wieso. gibt es lieferengpässe, oder was?


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. September 2005)

Das Switch dürfte eigentlich schon Ende nächsten Monat lieferbar sein!? In den Läden dann Anfang November..


----------



## Redking (26. September 2005)

ride with style schrieb:
			
		

> @REDKING. wieso. gibt es lieferengpässe, oder was?


Nein, häng halt davon ab, ob dein Händler das Rad sofort oder zu einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt haben will! 



			
				freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Das Switch dürfte eigentlich schon Ende nächsten Monat lieferbar sein!? In den Läden dann Anfang November..



Mein Händler hat heute mit dem Vertreter nochmal gesprochen und du hast recht! War wohl erst für Dezember geplant! Wollte hier aber auch keine falsche Termine die unrealistisch sind reinposten!

Bin halt gespannt, wann es wilrkich im Laden steht! Und ob ich mit 16,5" zurechtkomme!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, häng halt davon ab, ob dein Händler das Rad sofort oder zu einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt haben will!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie Groß bist du denn? Ich bin 16,5" und 18" schon gefahren und kann dir ein bisschen Feedback geben!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (26. September 2005)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Groß bist du denn? Ich bin 16,5" und 18" schon gefahren und kann dir ein bisschen Feedback geben!?



Hab ich im anderen Thread gepostet! Aber gene noch mal:
1,80 m groß und 0,85 m Schrittlänge!

Du hattest gesagt das 18" wäre besser. Ist das 16,5" nicht wendiger und besser für Action auf'm Rad?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich im anderen Thread gepostet! Aber gene noch mal:
> 1,80 m groß und 0,85 m Schrittlänge!
> 
> Du hattest gesagt das 18" wäre besser. Ist das 16,5" nicht wendiger und besser für Action auf'm Rad?
> ...



Bei 1,80 m ist das 18" wendiger und besser für Action! Ich bin das 16,5" gefahren und kam überhaupt nicht zurecht! Sehr kurzes Oberrohr und X-ups waren überhaupt nicht möglich, da der Vorderreifen am Schuh hängen bleibt. Und das schon bei 170mm Kurbeln. Ich bin 1,77m und nehme auf jeden Fall das 18"! Das 2006er fällt auch etwas handlicher aus als das 2005er und das fahre ich auch in 18" ohne Probleme!


----------



## Redking (26. September 2005)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 1,80 m ist das 18" wendiger und besser für Action! Ich bin das 16,5" gefahren und kam überhaupt nicht zurecht! Sehr kurzes Oberrohr und X-ups waren überhaupt nicht möglich, da der Vorderreifen am Schuh hängen bleibt. Und das schon bei 170mm Kurbeln. Ich bin 1,77m und nehme auf jeden Fall das 18"! Das 2006er fällt auch etwas handlicher aus als das 2005er und das fahre ich auch in 18" ohne Probleme!


Danke Mario,  
Ich werde morgen dem Händler sagen, er soll bitte die Größe ändern!
Er meinte er würde mit dem größeren nicht zurecht kommen!  
Da ich mit solchen Actionen noch keine erfahrung habe muss ich halt auf Erfahrung von Anderen setzen!

Denn dieses Problem, hab ich manchmal bei meinem Rennrad!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. September 2005)

Es ist auch nicht so einfach mit den Größen. Bei den Freeridern von Rocky kann man sagen, dass man immer eine Nummer kleiner braucht als bei den Cross-Country Bikes. Im CC-Bereich bräuchtest du auf jeden Fall ein 19" Bike. Im FR-Bereich dementsprechend eine Nummer kleiner, also 18". Kannst du auch deinem Händler sagen, stimmt zu 99%!

Grüße, 
Mario


----------



## Redking (26. September 2005)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist auch nicht so einfach mit den Größen. Bei den Freeridern von Rocky kann man sagen, dass man immer eine Nummer kleiner braucht als bei den Cross-Country Bikes. Im CC-Bereich bräuchtest du auf jeden Fall ein 19" Bike. Im FR-Bereich dementsprechend eine Nummer kleiner, also 18". Kannst du auch deinem Händler sagen, stimmt zu 99%!
> 
> Grüße,
> Mario



Jo, das Starrbike ist 19"! Das Fully ist Größe L! (Stumpjumper120)
Und das Rennrad RH 57 cm! 

Beim Fully hab ich jetzt aber einen kürzern Vorbau drauf! 110 alt 90 neu!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Scar (28. September 2005)

moinsen

ich wollt mich hier mal kurz rein klinken und mal anfragen wie es denn wohl um die uphill tauglichkeit des switch bestellt ist ??

mein letztes bike war ein ghost hardtail mit etwa 16 kilo das ich aber verkaufen musste.wollte mir nun endlich mal ein neues bike zulegen ,mit dem ich net nur spass haben kann sondern auch den berg rauf komme, und da hat mir ein kumpel sein top gepflegtes schley switch in 18 zoll angeboten mit nem fox vanilla dämpfer und einer marzocchi super t.

hat da wer erfahrungswerte ?? (bzw wie sieht das mit dem fahrwerk aus rein wipptechnisch) ist ein 03er modell

schankedön schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (28. September 2005)

Hi Scar, 

zum einen, das Switch Richie Schley ist ein 2004er Modell.
zum anderen, kannst du schon den ein oder anderen Uphill damit bezwingen, wobei sehr viel vom Setup abhängt! Die Super T ist eine sehr steife und stabile Gabel die zum Freeride'n der Hammer ist, allerdings baut sie halt recht hoch, was beim Uphill dazu führen kann, dass die Front vom bike steigt. Abhilfe schafft hier nur eine Gabel die niedriger baut, oder die du per ETA absänken kannst. Das andere ist der Dämpfer. Im Schley Switch ist ein Fox Vanilla RC Stahlfederdämpfer verbaut. Dieser hat zwar Pro Pedal, kann aber trotzdem dazu führen, dass es beim bergauffahren wippen kann. Da würde sich dann ein Luftdämpfer, den du blockieren kannst, bezahlt machen. Ansonsten für's Freireiten wäre der Vanilla schon ein sehr geiler Dämpfer..
Kommt aber jetzt alles drauf an, wie sehr du Uphill damit fahren möchtest und wie sehr du danach wieder runter möchtest!? In dieser Ausstattung ist es halt bergab orientiert..


----------



## Scar (28. September 2005)

schankedön für die infos   

macht die entscheidung zwar nicht einfacher aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens das es sehr sehr in frage kommt   

all euch switchern noch ne schöne rest saison


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. September 2005)

Das Switch auf dem Bild ist doch das vom Phil, oder!? Das ist doch gerade in eBay?!?
Geiles Bike!! Echt Hammerausstattung!


----------



## Lasse (28. September 2005)

Moin,

bin das Switch 3.0, Modell 2006 letztes WE in Bischofsmais gefahren. Größe 18". Das Teil wiegt mit Pedalen 21 Kilo - uphilltauglich ist was anderes. Die 66 VF 2 ist sehr gut, aber nicht spürbar leichter als die letztjährige 66 RC. Dank mehr Federweg am Heck ist die Abstimmung ausgewogen. Der Rahmen ist eher kurz, normalerweise fahre ich Rahmen mit 17", aber das 18er hat mir gut gepasst (allerdings habe ich statt dem 70er Diabolous einen 50er Thomson drauf gehabt). Der Rahmen hat gegenüber dem alten Switch mächtig zugelegt: geschmiedetete Wippe in BigHit-Optik, breitere Aufnahme oben an den Sitzstreben, endlich fette Industrielager auch im Hauptlager, dickere Bleche an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme. Auch die Ausstattung ist hardcore: sehr breite Mavic-Felgen (vergessen welche Zahl draufstand), 2.6er Marzocchireifen, made bei Nokian (dürfte auf Gazzaloddi-Niveaugelegen haben). Der Rahmen hat 2006 eine Aufnahme für ne Kettenführung, leider ist aber serienmäßig keine dran! Habe bestimmt 50 mal die kette neu aufgelegt  Was genau das teil kosten soll, weiß ich nicht. Aber Sram X7 Schalthebel und RM-gealbelte Naben finde ich für ein Bike in der 4-5000 Klasse mäßig eindrucksvoll. Der Dämpfer ist dafür aber wieder erste Sahne und federt genauso schön wie die Gabel vorne. Die gefrästesn Hebelchen der Hayes-Bremse sind angenehm, absonsten aber ists ne Bremse von 2005. Ne el Camino hätte mich mehr beeindruckt, schätze ich. Schön verarbeitet ist es wieder, genau wie das letztjährige Modell. 

Alles in allem ist das aber eins von den Rädern, wo man den Einsatzbereich nicht so recht erkennen kann, finde ich. Zu schwer für Touren, für reinen Bikeparkeinsatz fehlt ne Kettenführung und vorne ist ein Blatt zuviel. Für DH ist der Lenkwinkel etwas steil und serienmäßig ist auch der (schöne aber sackteure) Vorbau zu lang. Ich sehe den Fortschritt nicht so recht. 20-Kilo-Bikes mit 180mm Federweg gabs schon vor 3 Jahren. Im direkten Vergleich hat mir das 2 Jahre alte Fusion Whiplash, das wir noch dabei hatten vom Handling besser gefallen. Über 2 Kilo weniger Gewicht trotz identischem Federweg und ähnlich dicken Schlappen (Al Mightys) sind ne Ansage, die sich direkt und positiv bemerkbar macht.


----------



## iNSANE! (29. September 2005)

Ja, dass das SWITCH ein "leichterer" Freerider ist, gehört endgültig in die Kiste der Mythen und Legenden - trotzdem bleibt es unglaublich agil und wendig.

Das Rocky keine KeFü Serienmäßig ranbaut ist schon okay und passt letztlich auch in meine Def von Freeride - eine Shifguide...ja, das wäre denkbar. Aber nur ein Blatt? Eher nicht.


----------



## Lasse (4. Oktober 2005)

Naja. Wie gesagt, bei über 20 Kilo Gewicht ist der Begriff "agil" fehl am Platze. Recht handlich ist es aber tatsächlich. Bei Kettenführung meine ich natürlich immer eine schaltbare für die zwei Blätter. Nur für reinen Bikeparkeinsatz macht vorne ein Kettenblatt aleine noch mehr Sinn. Auf jeden Fall fehlt eine...


----------

